# 12 days all Winners



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Facebook Winners
Jason Hazlewood
Ian Panter


Day 1
Winner - Tylerbrooks
Bonus - Zolasbackheel

Day 2
Winner - Rapala
Bonus - Dholdi

Led Winner ( donated from Rapala) Estoril-5 

Day 3 
Winner - Big-Pete
Bouns - loudandproud205

Day 4
winner johnnykebab
bonus fat dazza

Day 5 
winner 91davidw
bonus goat

day 6 
Winner Chongo
Bonus Kleenchris

Day 7

Winner Karls
Bonus Heavyd

Day8

Winner bigp
Bonus cadmunkey

Day 9

Winner bmerritt87
Bonus Pee

Day 10

Winner jaymac
Bonus no_fear


Day 11

Winner Razormck
Bonus BigAlc


Day 12

Winner blenki
Bonus mike182


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

congrats you lucky folks!


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

I am buzzing


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Congrats, enjoy your goodies


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats everyone so far!!!


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow first day winners~ I want to see them dancing with joy


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats guys! Very jealous!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done guys, chuffed for you


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Well done guys


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice glad 2 of them are regulars on here.

The art de shine is the big one I wanted


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations guys. Absolutely love this comp. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done ya poxy **********


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well done! Massively jealous


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm confused Whizzy- which day did I win?


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## shab2011 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well done guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations guys

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

updated day 2


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Tylerbrook said:


> I am buzzing


Well done Tylerbrook

Please drop us a PM to confirm delivery details


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats to those lucky winners!


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

congrats to all


----------



## Maffas85 (Jan 7, 2016)

Gongrats to all the winners some nice prizes there 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats to the winners so far ( NOT JEALOUS ) :wall:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

updated


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats winners,enjoy!.


----------



## edward177 (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations to all those who've won so far, and those to come


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well done to everyone who has won so far 🍺🍺🍺

Rob
Horsepowerimages


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

updated


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Very nice glad 2 of them are regulars on here.
> 
> The art de shine is the big one I wanted


I've just realised that one of today's winners, who also won last year, had only posted twice between last year's comp finishing and this year's opening.

Surely the ethos of this comp is a way for suppliers to thank users of this site for their support and custom. I know nothing has been done wrong, it just doesn't feel right. 
Maybe next year a minimum of 50 posts during the last 12, months, although another winner joined last month and spent half an hour commenting on random topics to get to 50 and also wins


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Well done to all winners regardless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

jenks said:


> I've just realised that one of today's winners, who also won last year, had only posted twice between last year's comp finishing and this year's opening.
> 
> Surely the ethos of this comp is a way for suppliers to thank users of this site for their support and custom. I know nothing has been done wrong, it just doesn't feel right.
> Maybe next year a minimum of 50 posts during the last 12, months, although another winner joined last month and spent half an hour commenting on random topics to get to 50 and also wins


He's done well to have won 2 years in a row 😂😂


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Maybe he should buy a lottery ticket this week as well!

Congrats to all winners so far.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Congratulations to all the random winners!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

The prizes have dumbfounded me, I cannot believe what some of these companies are offering as prizes. WOW. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well done guys :thumb:


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

jenks said:


> I've just realised that one of today's winners, who also won last year, had only posted twice between last year's comp finishing and this year's opening.
> 
> Surely the ethos of this comp is a way for suppliers to thank users of this site for their support and custom. I know nothing has been done wrong, it just doesn't feel right.
> Maybe next year a minimum of 50 posts during the last
> 12, months, although another winner joined last month and spent half an hour commenting on random topics to get to 50 and also wins


Actually I have been using the site for years for advice and websites that sell detailing gear. When starting out its good you can go to a source for advice and don't have to contribute and pay to view said website/ forum. Someone sounds a bit bitter to me about it. It's a random competition people should be happy for them if they have 50 posts or 5000.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Tylerbrook said:


> Actually I have been using the site for years for advice and websites that sell detailing gear. When starting out its good you can go to a source for advice and don't have to contribute and pay to view said website/ forum. Someone sounds a bit bitter to me about it. It's a random competition people should be happy for them if they have 50 posts or 5000.


I think jenks is commenting on the amount of contribution from the user.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a thought but out of the 50 posts that have been suggested how many have to be useful?? You could just be filling the forum with noise, alternatively you could use the forum to search out knowledge and then contribute when you think you have something to add, answer or create, so you might only post 3 a year instead of 52 times but the 3 could be worth reading..... just a thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The rules are the rules and the same for us all. On saying that the winner in question didn't adhere to the rules last year. He never conducted a little review which he was requested to do. 

The competition has always brought out quiet users. I don't think it would be fair to pile of tons of restrictions that moderators would have to filter through so many factors. 

Personally I think entries should be restricted to BMW drivers with 8000+ posts.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Congrats to all until now!

Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kerr said:


> The rules are the rules and the same for us all. On saying that the winner in question didn't adhere to the rules last year. He never conducted a little review which he was requested to do.


This is what I would definitely be more annoyed about.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Well done so far guys, hope im as lucky as you, got my eye on a few prizes, fingers crossed


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Kerr said:


> The rules are the rules and the same for us all. On saying that the winner in question didn't adhere to the rules last year. He never conducted a little review which he was requested to do.
> 
> The competition has always brought out quiet users. I don't think it would be fair to pile of tons of restrictions that moderators would have to filter through so many factors.
> 
> Personally I think entries should be restricted to BMW drivers with 8000+ posts.


Got to agree with this - the competition is effectively a lottery. Yes, there is a minimum entry requirement but other than fiddling with those criteria, I'm not sure there's much else you could do. You can hardly expect the mods to comb through people's posting history and make some arbitrary decision on how "helpful" or otherwise their posts have been.

That said I do think if you've participated in previous years and not fulfilled the requirements of the competition rules eg failing to provide a review, then that should bar you from entering future comps. The list of previous winners is a relatively short one so checking against it would hopefully not take too long...


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

It's a difficult spot to be in, I'm new here and haven't posted much but since joining have made all my purchases through recommendations on the site through the registered traders who are helping I would assume to fund the site.

The reason I haven't posted much is reading the reviews my knowledge is minimal and covered already, saying that if I were fortunate enough to win I'm sure they'll be a load of questions posted and reviews from an inexperienced person as those were the terms of the comp. 

Agree complete that if someone were to win and not post a review they should be barred from future comps.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok chaps thanks for the input as you can see as the comp develops we add new rules and we maybe introduce some more rules next year - I used to belong to a forum and would only post once or twice a month but used to enjoy reading the content etc so very difficult to limit things to very active members - that said maybe we will introduce a members package that gets you 5 entries instead of one thus increasing odds etc (* just an idea)! 

But lets not let it spoil this one this year as it seems to be going pretty well and I will be looking forward to seeing pictures and more reviews this year ....


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Going well!!! I know I'm new to the forum but not seen a lineup of prizes like it on any forum I've been a member of...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

so that's another year done !


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Absolutely outstanding competition prizes. Thanks to all the team and sponsors for organising this. 

Well done to all the winners. Enjoy your prizes.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well done to everyone who won and merry Christmas to every single member
🍻🍻

Rob
Horsepowerimages


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Congratulations to all who won absolutely amazing prizes. Thank you to all the sponsors and detailing world people that made it happen and a Merry Christmas to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Truly amazing prizes this year guys. Fantastic competition. Congratulations to all the winners. Thanks DW. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Another year with no win 
Seriously though, brilliant effort from everyone at DW and the sponsers again.
Thank you very much for giving us all the chance to enter this great competition.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Fantastic prizes this year, amazing generosity from all companies involved. Many thanks to all involved for continuing this again this year 

Very jealous of the winners and looking forward to seeing some reviews of the products I've not had chance to try myself yet.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

As Mike90 said.....covers it all really. Can't quite remember how I stumbled across this forum when I did (I was obviously looking for something car related at the time) but glad I did.....I've learnt a lot on products etc etc etc and because of the recommendations from many people on here of those products......I've spent a bleedin' fortune! Big thanks to all involved in running the forum, to all the generous sponsors and everybody from the 'unwashed' to 'washmitt meisters'......have a great Xmas all. And well done to all the lucky winners


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Agree with above comments, and well done to the winners.


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank to.the forum and all the sponsors for those great prizes . Hope.the winners enjoy their goodies 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks to all the sponsors who donated prizes for the competition, and Congrats to all the lucky winners


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done to all the winners. 


Thanks to the sponsors for the generous prizes and to admin for organising it.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Congratulations on all the winners! Happy for you!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another fantastic year of prizes. DW and sponsors excelled themselves yet again!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

What a service from James at Reep, I only found out and emailed him yesterday that I won day 10s prize and the parcel was in my kitchen this afternoon! Thanks again to everyone involved and merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks to all sponsors. The admin for the comp and look forward to seeing the prizes in the photos


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations to all that won some prizes! It's nice to see some of the more popular posting names on the winners list this year! Deserved!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Well done all!! Again thanks to all involved


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm well chuffed at winning day 8! Can't wait to receive the goodies. So excited  Thanks to everyone involved in organising the competition and the prize suppliers.


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners and a huge thank you to DW and all the sponsors for making this one of the most anticipated competitions of the year. Having seen all the prizes this year, it's hard to disagree!

Merry Christmas to all, however you decide to spend it


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners and a big thank you to the organisers and sponsors and all those that donated prizes. 

The generosity of everyone involved in this forum never ceases to amaze me and although I'm gutted I never won given the amazing prizes I am delighted for those that did and hope they thoroughly enjoy their Christmas win :thumb:

Merry Xmas everyone and have a great holiday period


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners. Thanks to DW and the sponsors for making it happen! Maybe I'll have better luck next year :lol:


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Congrts to all


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well done to all the prize winners, the sponsors and DW for organizing this! Looking forward to all the prize pictures!


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners,
Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Well done everyone and Merry Xmas


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners. 

A big thank you to the club and sponsors for organising and provided great prizes.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well done to all the winners :thumb: and a big thanks to all the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## shab2011 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well done everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have just posted a quick review of my prize in the Dr Leather section. Thanks again all everybody who donated prizes and those who sorted out the comp.


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulation to all that have won. Lucky buggers :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Photo of my Day 5 prize.










Details on Auto Finesse's section of the forum CLICK HERE !!!!

Big Thanks to Auto Finesee, Detailing World and Whizzer for the pm !!!

Cheers 
David


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

1st Review up!!

Details on the Auto Finesse section of the Forum CLICK HERE 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Outonawing (Sep 27, 2014)

Well Done to all the winners. A big thank you to the sponsors and DW for organising the competition.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

2nd Review up!!

Details on the Auto Finesse section of the Forum CLICK HERE 

Cheers 
David


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

My awesome prize from Mitchell & King arrived today, really looking forward to using this! Thanks again to all involved and a big thank you to John at M&K who has been brilliant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

Massive thanks to Imran at in2detailing for supplying me a prize for winning day 8 of the 12 days of Xmas competition. I'm very excited to get it on the car. Thanks to everyone at DW that organises the competition and to all the sponsors that supply the awesome prizes. Cheers


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has done a review with pictures, however sadly there are still several winners who have not done reviews yet.
Whilst we appreciate that weather, festive season, work and family time do impede progress with reviews, you all agreed to do a review as part of the conditions for entering the competition.

So having said that, consider this a gentle reminder that you do need to do reviews of your competition prizes and we are now almost into March.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I am just waiting for time off work, and better weather. I've been working 7 days a week nearly every week. I haven't got a garage, so need time off work, and good weather before I can get the machine polisher out, as no point in applying wax or a Sio2 coating on un-prepped paint. I will do reviews as soon as I can.


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you for the gentle reminder. Same as above applies to me, outdoor facilities only. That being said I am going to try to just machine my bonnet so as I can do a review on the quartz coating ASAP. Will also use some of the other bits on my next maintenance wash and do a write up.:thumb:
Attached is my photo of the generous prize from Andreas at Dazzle-car.gr

Massive thanks to the prize suppliers and everyone at DW.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Muzzer and Whizzer, 
Thank you for the gentle reminder 

I am definitely planning on doing my review for DW just waiting on the weather to improve, we also have contractors in doing works within the house which is taking up a lot of my time but they should be finished soon.

I will post a thread in the in2detailing section of the website when I have carried out the review. My initial thoughts on the MF's towels are incredibly good quality and the price for what you get is spot on :thumb:

Thanks again to DW and in2detailing.

Best,
Chris


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

As Above, weather has been a massive downfall to my reviews. Plus I'm off to Australia on Friday for 2 weeks so I'm planning on reviewing as soon as I get back. I will be reviewing though!

Johnny Kebab


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Not had the best of years so far, but will get some sort of review of sorts up asap, many thanks to everyone once again. 
Stay tuned


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks all, got my serious performance review up a while back... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5259001#post5259001

Just need the weather to improve to let me crack on the the gyeon products!


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

After having a few issues with mine. I don't know if I donate it back to detailing world and they redraw or if it's just meant to have a thread but I am unable to complete mine. 

It would benefit someone that orders from autogeek or even someone in the US as the shipping to the UK at current is far from the best. 

If a member of admin wishes to contact me then I can either pass details on to them that I have or if they want me to pass the details on to another member?


----------

